# Turface substrate



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

I just called my local john deer landscaping, and I was told they don't carry the pro league, or mvp, but they do carry the other turf conditioners. Will these work? Or do just the infield conditioners work?


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

kingken said:


> I just called my local john deer landscaping, and I was told they don't carry the pro league, or mvp, but they do carry the other turf conditioners. Will these work? Or do just the infield conditioners work?


What ...'other turf conditioners'? Perlite, vermiculite, sand, peat, clay, etc., etc...?

If it says 'Turface', that is what you need.

Ask any growers supply company.


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

On the turface website they have infield conditioners, which appears to be what everyone uses, but also turf conditioners called field and fairway, and greens grade. I'm wondering if they work as well as the pro league.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I could be wrong, but isn't the greens/fairway stuff a chemical fertilizer/conditioner additive for grass-growing, and not a substrate? In which case it's not a good idea... but, as I said, I might be mistaken. ^.^'

John Deere landscape is a listed distributor of Turface, so perhaps they'd be willing to order it for you even if they don't usually carry it, or direct you to another store location where they do.


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

You need to look at the MSDS to see what is actually made of, and the silicate content.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

BTW, you're in CT, right? The John Deere Landscape Supply in South Norwalk carries Turface (pro league) - that's where I got mine. They were a little surprised to hear I wanted it for aquarium gravel though, lol!


----------

